
Google Mobile Learns the Need For Speed, But Is Still Not Fast Enough - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/19/google-mobile-learns-the-need-for-speed-but-is-still-not-fast-enough/
======
TrevorJ
Of course, mobile apps have the distinction of being used when you don't have
another viable option anyway. Captive audience.

